# asylum music



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

I would go with Cradle of Filth. They don't have too deep of a growling singer and I think it might fit perfect for your asylum haunt.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Midnight Syndicate did an album about an Asylum called "Gates Of Delirium". You can find it here by clicking on "Discography":

http://www.midnightsyndicate.com/main.htm


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I like midnight syndicats work, but i was looking for something a lot heavier. Cradel of filth is an awsome band and there music does sound very wicked. I think there music would fit my theme great. I am 
a complete metal head but i don't know what bands would fit my theme.
If anyone knows of any other good bands please post them. Thanks


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

How about Type O Negative


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

Thanks DeathMask, and Halloweiner both the bands will fit my haunt perfectly.
I am going to burn cradle of filth, and type o negative to one cd and let play 
loud all halloween night. Asylums are soppose to be full of loony, crazy, energetic people, so I figured some hard core fast metal could get my friends in the mood. 16 metal head A.D.D. kids+ candy+ soda+Death metal= one insane haunt. Thanks again.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Glad I could help.


----------

